# Diablo II won't run on XP



## jestertoonuk (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, my partner as purchased a later version of Diablo II as we lost, sorry, mis-placed the original discs. Having loaded it, it comes up with the message "please insert Play disc II" even though the disc is in the cd drive. I've down loaded the latest patch from blizzard, have ensured that we have the latest drivers from Creative and the latest Driverx. This happens on the 3 pc's that I have tried it on. We use to have it running on the original pc but was on Windows 2000. One of the common things is that all the PC's are running versions of Windows XP, 1 having Media Edition the other 2 having XP professional. All are service pack 2 enabled. Can any one help as She is getting to the stage of throwing it out the window. Oh, this is the 3 copy of Diablo II we had from the games store?????


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you have all the latest Windows updates installed, and then try running it in Compatibility mode. Right-click the D2 shortcut, hit Properties, select Compatibility, and select Windows 98 compatibility mode.


----------



## jestertoonuk (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, thanks for this. Tried it both in Windows 98 and 2000 but it still comes up with the same message. Any other idea as I'm out of them.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It should work fine on XP, I've never had problems with it.

Post your DXDiag report, click Start->Run, type in 'dxdiag' without quotes, and hit OK. When the progress indicator on that program is done, click the 'save information' button, save it somewhere, and then paste it into your thread.


----------



## jestertoonuk (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope this is understandable ....


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I had an idea of what I thought the problem might be when I asked for your DXDiag, and now I forget what I was thinking. If I remember, I'll let you know...

It asks for Play Disc II? I thought there was only 1 play disc?


----------



## Lone_Warrior666 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey,
i have a copy of diablo 2 and i have xp it runs not perfectly but runs well enough to play buit the point is that it does run on xp reguardless if u do or dont have the lastetst updates for xp so yeah  have fun,
PS could be due to the disk.


----------



## jestertoonuk (Oct 14, 2007)

It's labeled Play disc 2 but there is only the 1 play disc..... I even installed the full game so i don't need to swop cd's. Getting a headache on this now as partner is giving me trouble lol


----------



## malrune (Oct 23, 2007)

i own 2 copies never seen play disc 2 could be bad pirate copy confusion you d/l patch before installing ? as per your post ? this is usually not possible till you have installed expansion set too


----------



## jestertoonuk (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, it is a original copy from Game store, it's the 3rd copy we've had. There are 3 disc in the box of which one is called Play Disc II, which the only copy. Any help would be appricated.


----------



## malrune (Oct 23, 2007)

it seems the entire batch is faulty from that store ... both my friend and me own 2 copies each... i've never seen a disc called play disc 2 or II ...


----------



## malrune (Oct 23, 2007)

perhaps a person from another store will let you look at a the d2 discs... or the owner of the ' faulty ' ones should try to load it on his or her puter... i dont know what else to suggest... it all smacks of cheap pirate game cds


----------

